# A drug testing success story



## Amateur Grower (Mar 5, 2015)

On the internet you can read tons of stories, advice, etc. on how to pass a drug test. There is lots of good info, some bad info, and some outright lies. This is simply my story, truthful and accurate, of what I just went through while taking and passing a urine drug screen. CAUTION-Long boring details that probably won't be interesting if you're not having to take a drug test.

I've been a daily smoker for a long, long time. My job of 17 years did no random testing so I had smooth sailing, until I lost that job 4 months ago. Giving up smoking while job hunting wasn't an option for me, given the medicinal value I receive from cannabis (and I know enough to know that I WILL be blasted by some for not stopping smoking when I knew I would have to get tested) so I had to decide whether to try to clean up my own urine or use synthetic. Counting on the fact that most pre-employment drug screens are not monitored, I chose Quick Fix Plus synthetic. Before anyone asks, I have no ties to that company and had not heard of them before I began searching the internet.

I ordered the synthetic and it came with a small plastic 3 oz. bottle which had one of those little strip thermometers attached. There was a screw-on cap and a squirt cap, which I chose not to use because I was afraid there might be some sucking noise after squirting the liquid, along with a small heating packet. The instructions were very clear and easy to understand. I chose the 3 oz. size that contains urea, which it appears they test for in Canada and more and more places in the U.S. I wasn't sure so I figured better to have it than not. 

I found out I would be pissing at a local company who would send the specimen to be tested by Quest Diagnostics. I put the premixed liquid and bottle in the microwave and got it hotter than I really intended. The strip registers from 90 to 100 degrees and I went over 100. I activated the warming packet and rubber banded it to the bottle. I slipped that get-up under my balls, held tight to my taint by compression shorts. I put on a pair of loose fitting jeans and drove to Wal-Mart and picked up a $5 Reli-On thermometer because the I didn't trust the strip on the bottle to be as accurate as I wanted. I was going to get a bigger hand warmer to use but they were out. All the time I'm walking around Wal-Mart with the fake piss bottle in my compression shorts to get used to the feel of it.

When I checked the temp in the parking lot of Wal-Mart it was 102. I kept the top off and blew on it until it cooled down to around 99, then put it back in my compression shorts and headed for the test site. From the time I microwaved it until I arrived at the test site was an hour, and when I tested the temp with the thermometer at the test site it was 98.

I had called ahead and checked on the wait and they said they weren't that busy. I signed in and gave them my driver's license. There was only one chick in the waiting area but they had made her wait a while. She finally got called back after about 15 minutes and I only had to wait about 10 minutes. The tech and I went into a small office with an even smaller bathroom right off it. She had me wash my hands. She got some info and handed me a huge cup and said "Fill as much as you can". That's why I'm glad I got the 3 oz. instead of the 2 oz. 

They put colored dye in the toilet so you can't put any of that in your specimen, and tell you not to flush or turn on the sink. I closed the door but was a little worried because the tech was sitting maybe 4 feet away and could probably hear some of what was going on in the bathroom. The key is to practice ahead of time so you are comfortable with getting the bottle out and pouring it into the specimen cup. You don't want to be fumbling around, trust me. I sat the specimen cup on the toilet tank lid, unzipped and pulled the bottle out, peed a little in the toilet for the noise, and while peeing, poured the fake piss into the cup. THAT sequence is what you should practice! :laugh:

The 3 oz. size filled the cup up to the 600 ml line, which was the top line, so even though I hadn't nearly filled the cup-it was only about 1/4 full-I figured that ought to be plenty. Stuck the empty bottle back where it came from, zipped and buttoned and went out and handed the cup to the tech. She filled 2 different containers with the fake piss and had a little left over that she poured out. She checked the temp and didn't say anything to me one way or the other. I figure she would have said something if it was out of range, as we had been having some casual conversation, but who knows? She made me watch her seal the containers and initial the sealed bag and that was that.

2 days later- today - I received notice from my employer that I had passed the drug screen and was ready to start work. Taking a drug test can be a stressful thing for a smoker, and if you are like me and believe smoking weed doesn't make you a bad person nor a riskier employee, maybe this information can be a help to you or someone you know. Peace.

AG 

View attachment QFPlus.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 5, 2015)

your lucky...  quickfix changed the formula awhile back and results were coming in inconclusive which is a fail here...


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, I hope it was a little more than just luck, but who knows?!  :argue:

I would say if one can get hold of someone else's clean urine they could still use the switch method-maybe I was just lucky but I trusted it to work, and it did for me.

AG


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 5, 2015)

just google it and it will show up...  I believe the bad formula said 2.1 on the box but im not 100% sure off the top of my head which formula was the one not working...  :48:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 5, 2015)

It's what I use as a nurse to sub, I get piss tested all the time and I'm a heavy daily smoker.



 Quick Fix 3oz Size

Newest 6.1 Formula Pre-mixed with Uric Acid & Urea


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 6, 2015)

I use p-sure but its basically the same thing and it works very well the main key is getting the temp right u do that is clear sailing


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 6, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> It's what I use as a nurse to sub, I get piss tested all the time and I'm a heavy daily smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
they took the Uric Acid out of one of the forumlas and that was is the one giving inconclusive results...   Glad they went back to what was working for years...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 6, 2015)

I love QuickFix!!! I have several friends who now use it after hearing about me passing a DT. My mother just bought her first bottle yesterday. This stuff works ppl!!


----------



## KushClouds (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey guys, I've been reading this thread for the last week and figured I'd chime in with a few questions of my own.

I am going to be taking a pre-employment DT sometime soon and I have the newest formula of QuickFix (6.1) and I have read a lot of success stories.

I know the biggest thing is keeping it in the correct temperature range. After I microwave for 10 seconds, am I better off just crotching the urine if the lab is somewhat closeby? I just am not sure if using the heat pack will be too much.

It should stay relatively close to your body temperature if it is directly in contact with your leg, right?

Thanks and sorry for the questions, just looking for some peace of mind. I've subbed before so I am moreso just worried about making sure this stuff actually works.. Thanks in advance


----------



## KushClouds (Mar 9, 2015)

Bump, in hopes that people can help answer a couple of the above questions.

Have a good Monday yall


----------



## Kraven (Mar 9, 2015)

KushClouds said:


> Hey guys, I've been reading this thread for the last week and figured I'd chime in with a few questions of my own.
> 
> I am going to be taking a pre-employment DT sometime soon and I have the newest formula of QuickFix (6.1) and I have read a lot of success stories.
> 
> ...




After you mike it for 10 secs, as long as you have it crotched tight then it's good till you take it out. I have known that randoms were going to be at work and I have had it crotched 6 hours b4 test and as long as its 60ml and between 90-100F the sample is valid. No worries, I got one again tomorrow, got my old trusty tighty whitey's out and did a test run a few minutes ago.


----------



## KushClouds (Mar 9, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> After you mike it for 10 secs, as long as you have it crotched tight then it's good till you take it out. I have known that randoms were going to be at work and I have had it crotched 6 hours b4 test and as long as its 60ml and between 90-100F the sample is valid. No worries, I got one again tomorrow, got my old trusty tighty whitey's out and did a test run a few minutes ago.



Appreciate the reply man. I called Spectrum today and they said my batch # was good until November 2016. 

How much do you usually shake it before/after heating it up and prior to putting it in? I'm sure it doesn't matter too much the extent to which you shake it around

Also, my QuickFix 6.1 is a very very light yellow, there is no chance off color alone they could state it as being dilluted? To test as dilluted it's dependent on the contents found in the urine, correct?

Thanks again man, kind of getting some peace of mind now.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 9, 2015)

Yea they test for specific gravity, and altered sample will have a different specific gravity. It works, that hard part is getting the crotch down, and then walking and sitting without looking funny.


----------



## KushClouds (Mar 10, 2015)

So it is OK to practice with the QuickFix 6.1? 

As in just heating it up and crotching it/walking around and I won't be messing up any of the contents by doing that?

Thanks, and how did your test go?


----------



## morghiuna01 (Mar 30, 2016)

KushClouds said:


> So it is OK to practice with the QuickFix 6.1?
> 
> As in just heating it up and crotching it/walking around and I won't be messing up any of the contents by doing that?
> 
> Thanks, and how did your test go?



Absolutely, quickly and was my move to. i used to be named the merchandise from a family friend and that i should say i used to be nervous initially. i like to recommend active reception (what you may wear, a way to pull it out, etc) some of times, Associate in Nursing confirm you open the hotter a minimum of an hour before you wish it as well!

Just providing you with artificial body waste users the heads up I used the new and it works. I discovered the most recent version of repair version half-dozen.1 i used to be a trifle skeptical as a result of it had been greenhorn Batch P143J01U created in October they aforesaid and there's no real reviews out there. Well let ME be the primary review i assume the things will work as a result of I passed. I used it for a DOT take a look at at Concentrate workplaces in IL on 12/23/2015 turned it within the worker was concerning ninety six however the lab technical school aforesaid it had been all smart. She sealed it up and aforesaid it might be a number of days for results, got the heads up from my boss on 12/30/15. I got a solid promotion creating concerning 23k additional a year.

Anyway, hope a number of you reading this gain some confidence. albeit I did not have clean excretion, i might have went with take a look at clear and still would are sensible... it's real excretion, after all.

Minimize your physical activity few days before drug test. Read more: http://articles.best4drugtest.com/how-to-pass-marijuana-urine-drug-test.html#ixzz44SFU4DwW


----------



## Ron (Mar 17, 2018)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> your lucky...  quickfix changed the formula awhile back and results were coming in inconclusive which is a fail here...



Are they changing formula every year? Dang it! Looks like this is reason why I failed on my recent urine test. My girlfriend said this is 99% accurate because she passed the test last year. I am confident before but now that I unexpectedly got a positive result from the lab. I don't think I can trust it anymore. My girlfriend told me to use another product, she's looking for a review site for the correct information like what on this urinereview. Now I'm stress out and want to get high now to forget everything just for the night.


----------



## Locked (Nov 5, 2018)

Chiro said:


> I'd have to do a drug test next week and I am quite nervous about that. After reading this fake urine review https://marijuana101.org/drug-test/...e/quick-fix-review-is-it-the-best-fake-urine/ I calmed down a bit but it's still an uncomfortable situation because I've never used fake urine to pass a drug test. Hope the whole thing will go well.



Good luck. You should be Golden.


----------

